# which rabbit food pellets ?



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

Just wondering which rabbit nuggets you recommend ? At the
Moment Im using pets at home junior nuggets. My rabbits will be
15 weeks on tues so coming up to the age they can have adult food ive seen
Harringtons food around a lot what do you think of it ?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know much about harringtons, do you know what the fibre content is?

It needs to be around 20% fibre for bunnies, so Allen and Page Natural pellets are a good food (and cheap), I think off the top of my head they are 20% and Science Selective are also good (but more expensive) with 23% fibre 

Stear clear of Museli mix's, [email protected] food and Burgess Excel (as it can cause mucky tums), Wagg Optimum is OK.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Heidi Harringtons is Wagg 

Harringtons is ok pellet food (17% crude fibre), it is the best brand sold in supermarkets 

I would steer clear of Excel as Heidi said it can give some rabbits mucky buns, Allen & Page Natural (23% crude fibre) and Science Selective (25% crude fibre) are the two brands I normally recommend


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I don't know much about harringtons, do you know what the fibre content is?
> 
> It needs to be around 20% fibre for bunnies, so Allen and Page Natural pellets are a good food (and cheap), I think off the top of my head they are 20% and Science Selective are also good (but more expensive) with 23% fibre
> 
> ...


 I thought exel was a good food  why isn't it so good ? is it not high enough in fibre ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

hippymama said:


> I thought exel was a good food  why isn't it so good ? is it not high enough in fibre ?


It has 19% crude fibre so not bad but there are now better and they also use animal derivatives which many believe is the reason it can give some rabbits mucky bums.

Some rabbits do well on it, but it isn't a food I recommend any more.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It contains animal products and can upset some bunny tums I am afraid.

but if you do change, do do it gradually.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah, Harringtons is Wagg, that explains it 

I didnt remember that A&P was up at 23% and SS went up to 25% recently didnt it :blushing: I knew they were both over 20% lol

Oh, and there is the Fiba First now isn't there which is 30% fibre (well so it says on the box) but I find that very expensive.

*Heidi*


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> It has 19% crude fibre so not bad but there are now better and they also use animal derivatives which many believe is the reason it can give some rabbits mucky bums.
> 
> Some rabbits do well on it, but it isn't a food I recommend any more.


 okay... I don't understand why they would need to put animal derivatives in rabbit food?! might have a look for a different brand ...shame really as they've always done well on it , but that dosent seem right...


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I use Wagg Optimum [now called Harringtons] and my bunnies do really well on it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

hippymama said:


> okay... I don't understand why they would need to put animal derivatives in rabbit food?! might have a look for a different brand ...shame really as they've always done well on it , but that dosent seem right...


It's always confused me too. The animal derivatives could be the egg shell they add (which shouldn't be used either) for calcium or others, but because pet food labeling isn't as stringent as human grade food we can only go by what they are willing to tell us :001_unsure:

I'm also not a fan of Burgess after their "Beneficial fibre" marketing campaign, because it fools people into believing that Burgess is better when it only contains 19% crude fibre.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

My rabbits love Burgess junior and dwarf, and pets at home's version of it. I did buy a bag of allan and page for them as I'd heard it's meant to be better, but they hated it! They had always cleared their bowls on burgess, and would practically snatch it out the tub, but the a&p they ignored, and left most of it, they only ate the hay and extras I gave them with it. I even tried holding off the extras for a day or so, they still would not eat the stuff. Gone back to burgess/[email protected] and their back to a empty bowl each night and begging at the cage door again:dita:.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree, Science Selective or Allan and Page. I personally use SS. xx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> My rabbits love Burgess junior and dwarf, and pets at home's version of it. I did buy a bag of allan and page for them as I'd heard it's meant to be better, but they hated it! They had always cleared their bowls on burgess, and would practically snatch it out the tub, but the a&p they ignored, and left most of it, they only ate the hay and extras I gave them with it. I even tried holding off the extras for a day or so, they still would not eat the stuff. Gone back to burgess/[email protected] and their back to a empty bowl each night and begging at the cage door again:dita:.


Try SS. Buddy loved Excel, but LOVES SS even more!  He'd chose it over Excel any day and it's better.  xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Ours love Science Selective. 

We rarely feed in a bowl though. They only have minimal pellets, so we scatter feed to make it more interesting.

Any change has to be made gradually of course.


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

We use SS and my two love it- it's like a treat for them! We only feed a few pellets each so the bag lasts us months and months.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Ours get Fibafirst sticks as treats and they absolutely love them!!


----------

